# Faegoria 2015: La Fin Absolue Du Faegoria



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally got around to uploading this year's haunt pictures on my website. This marks the end of an era for Faegoria. Thanks for all the support over the years.

2016 will bring something new, smaller in scale, and completely different than anything I've done. What that is I can't and won't say. Suffice to say that my goals are to go deeper and not nearly as wide. But it's getting harder and harder each year to set up so much stuff alone. Top that off with some non-life threatening health issues that make lifting things difficult. It's just time I scale back.

Here are a few pictures from the haunt, the rest can be found on Faegoria.com.




























-TM


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your use of lighting is top notch. Love all the skills in the tree


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!
Great atmosphere!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great lighting and I also love the skull tree. Really nice looking display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how you have all these lovely creepy creations in your yard and a happy child-friendly jack-o-lantern cutout on your front door

Have to say the skull tree is my favorite. It makes you feel that there has to be a story behind it.


----------

